# Rctv



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

*www.rctvlive.com * is now up and running. They have one segment called Buzz on the Boards that highlights the hot topics on Hobbytalk! There are classic RCTV episodes you can click on demand as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Jeff is an old firend of mine.... old as in known him a long time.... not old as in age  He was one of the first to promote RC via TV but may have just been ahead of his time. Looks like he's back and better then ever!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

GREAT job Mike and Jeff!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know about this. It looks like a fun and informative site.


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey we are glad you like it. There are some great episodes planned so stay tuned! Thanks


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

New episode goes online Tuesday June 26th!


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Ginsu said:


> New episode goes online Tuesday June 26th!


Hooray!!!


----------



## Ginsu (Dec 1, 2004)

Actually it is up now.....................Fresh and tasty.


----------



## Heliopolis (Nov 24, 2005)

Another good episode. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## Hitman II (Jan 27, 2006)

*New Show*

RCTV EPISODE #719 07-16-08 - Now on line- Check it out!


----------



## drdsanders (May 29, 2008)

A few days ago I was watching old episodes and was able to fix my Novak brushless motor because of it.


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

Love it!!!!!!:thumbsup: I cant wait for each new episode.


----------



## dirtdriver (Aug 1, 2008)

It's because of there website that I got here. They're awsome with that web site.:thumbsup:


----------

